# Got me a 'yak



## saltynative (Mar 11, 2014)

So through peer pressure and just reading about what y'all got goin on...I went and bought a 'yak. I'm on deployment right now so I didn't go personnaly but i got my very supportive mother to go pick it up for me! She's the best. Got a 12' Cobra Explorer. So I have officially but unofficially joined the ranks! see y'all out there! in a few weeks or so...


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

sounds fancy. havent seen one of them before


----------



## saltynative (Mar 11, 2014)

Not 100% on how to add pics...


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Congrats on your new kayak! You can upload pics to a free photo sharing site like Photobucket and link/embed them into your posts.


----------



## saltynative (Mar 11, 2014)

oh ok. i'll do that once i get back home...can you embed from FB?


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Yup


----------



## saltynative (Mar 11, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203329316532040&l=4f0b589c8a

is that right?


----------



## saltynative (Mar 11, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203329316532040&l=4f0b589c8a

is that right?


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

First...thank you
Second...don't know if its right, but it worked...Looks nice I'm jealous I really want one.


----------



## saltynative (Mar 11, 2014)

1. it is my pleasure sir thank you for recognizing those who serve. We all apreciate it
2. Thank YOU! i'll be getting her wet soon!


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

saltynative said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203329316532040&l=4f0b589c8a
> 
> is that right?


If you click the box above your "reply" text box two to the right of the envelope looking icon, You will "insert image". Copy the link you embedded above and paste on the line that pops up.


----------



## saltynative (Mar 11, 2014)

1. it is my pleasure sir thank you for recognizing those who serve. We all apreciate it
2. Thank YOU! i'll be getting her wet soon!


----------



## saltynative (Mar 11, 2014)

attempt #2...


----------



## saltynative (Mar 11, 2014)

attempt #2...


----------



## saltynative (Mar 11, 2014)

nope still cant get it. i'll just blame it on the ship's internet and call it quits. lol


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Here you go.


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

ive always had trouble getting pics up on here anyway haha


----------

